# How to Activate the Best Secret Feature In Your iPad



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

From Gizmodo:


> Your new iPad-and old too, with iOS 4.3-has a new hidden feature that Apple doesn't want you to know about: Extra multi-touch gestures that completely changes the iPad experience-for the best. For example: With a simple hand swipe, to the left or right, you will be able to navigate through running applications. Once you try it, you won't be able to go back.


http://m.gizmodo.com//5780541/how-to-activate-the-best-secret-feature-in-your-ipad


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

XCode's free, not $5.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

According to the Mac App Store, it is $4.99.

- Merg


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

The Merg said:


> According to the Mac App Store, it is $4.99.
> 
> - Merg


I signed up as an Apple Developer (the free version) and XCode came as a free download with the SDK. That was several months ago, so I suppose it could have changed since then.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The change came with the release of Xcode 4.

IF you are a paid developer (at least $99 per year) then you can download Xcode 4 for free.

Otherwise, you have to pay $4.99 and get it through the App Store.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, it's the old Apple switcheroo: "hey, let's charge for this thing that was free 2 days ago!" *sigh*


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> Oh, it's the old Apple switcheroo: "hey, let's charge for this thing that was free 2 days ago!" *sigh*


I don't know if I call it a "switcheroo"... but it is a change.

Some (in other forums) have argued that typically Apple has waited to introduce new versions of Xcode with new operating system releases... so you kind of had to pay for them in the past via that mechanism.

Still others have taken the position that $4.99 isn't a lot to pay for a full-featured IDE... and your average Joe doesn't need it anyway... so only someone serious about learning to program will be interested... and most programming books will cost you at least 4x that amount just for a book to help you learn.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Oh, it's the old Apple switcheroo: "hey, let's charge for this thing that was free 2 days ago!" *sigh*


Just curious... what else have they done that with?


----------

